# Rare types of military vehicle



## CONNAN

*APS1-V1 *







*Liaz truck) and UB-32(rocket pod)*






*GAZ-59037*






*BRDM-2 mod *






*unknown*


----------



## CONNAN

*Super Atlantic GR 7 *





*The Marksman SPAAG with a Polish T-55 hull, British turret & radar, Swiss cannons. Only 6 ever built. *


*The Timoney ARV Mk 1, acquired only by Tanzania.*


*train locomotive mounted on truck wheels *


*Cuba BTR-60 mod with gun of tank*





*GAZ-44*





*The VK, first Finnish produced APC.
1 test vehicle produced as prototype vehicle for the Finnish UN forces. It entered service in 1977 and was phased out in 1987.*


----------



## flanker30

connanxlrc1000 said:


> *APS1-V1 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Liaz truck) and UB-32(rocket pod)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GAZ-59037*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BRDM-2 mod *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *unknown*



second one is funny


----------



## CONNAN

*Some rare Renault VABs VAB is pretty common as a APC, but these versions are all pretty rare.*






*and HMMMV with some weird anti air gun. *


*Tatra 815 SOT (2 builded so far, deployed in A-Stan with SOG)*


*Police stand beside an armoured personal carrier (APC) in front of the President House in Islamabad December 15, 2007. Pakistani President Pervez Musharraf lifted emergency rule on Saturday in a move Western nations hope will stabilise the nuclear-armed state as Islamic militant violence spirals.*


----------



## CONNAN

*The Jaguar, an US-made prototype for the modernization of Russian and Chinese T-55 and Type 59 based tanks.*


*the Maus german W.W.II era heavy tank (only prototype never used in combat)*





*i dont know what this is but i find it a pretty weird thing*


*if where talking about stranges military vehicles we may not forget the british SAS pink panther landrovers *


---------- Post added at 07:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 PM ----------

*An AN-12 with T-62 landing gear!*


----------



## CONNAN

* Gage Scout Car Cadillac Gage V-150*





*PM's V-300 *


*MX-1 Kalakian *


----------



## CONNAN

*interesting american prototypes AAI's HSTV-L*


*HSTV-L's successor, RDF-LT armed with M32 76mm gun*


*GDLS's DFSV competitor for the AGS competition*


*FMC's CCVL - DFSV's rival in the AGS competition*


*CCVL C130 loading test*


----------



## CONNAN

*the last AGS contender is Cadillac Gage Textron's XM8, available in different armor leves:*






---------- Post added at 07:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:48 PM ----------

*Lohr VPX110*


----------



## WAQAS119

*Trojan Tank*


----------



## CONNAN

*Lohr RPX 6000 *




*2P25M2 launcher (part of the 2K12 Kub system) *


*german rabbit vechile*




*FV 1620 Hornet *


----------



## WAQAS119




----------



## CONNAN

*Bravia Comando Mk III *




*Vespa with 75mm Recoilless Rifle*


----------



## CONNAN

*Antonov A-40 Flying Tank*


*XM 1 (Abrams prototype AFAIK)*


*a giant silencer for Artillery-gunfire at a test-range in north-west Germany*


----------



## CONNAN

*Tomcar Light Armored Vehicle *


*Kubus *





*Czech ST-I*




---------- Post added at 08:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:01 PM ----------

*Tatra T-811*


---------- Post added at 08:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:02 PM ----------

*Super jeep 6x6*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CONNAN



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CONNAN

*Piranha - JD*






*M1 TTB (Tank Test Bed)*


*M1 CATTB (Component Advanced Technology TestBed)
all the goodies: XM291 gun with autoloader, VIDS defence system, and signature reduction components *


---------- Post added at 08:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:06 PM ----------

*2T Stalker.*


----------



## CONNAN

*The JLTV program is related to, but not the same as, the FTTS (Future Tactical Truck System) program.*

*JLTV in program :
* Boeing, Textron / Millenworks
* General Dynamics / AM General (General Tactical Vehicles)
* Force Protection Inc / DRS Technologies
* BAE / Navistar
* Northrop Grumman / Oshkosh Truck / Plasan
* Lockheed Martin / Armor Holdings *


----------



## CONNAN

*German steel. Rheinmetall *


*&#171;Object 1015&#187; armored personnel carrier *


----------



## CONNAN

*PRAM-S 122mm self propelled mortar*










*Fahrschule - wiesel driving trainer*




*korean K2 MBT with telescopic fording snorkel*


----------



## CONNAN

*Strv m/42 TH*


*Landsverk L-180*


*Pvkv m/43*


*Strv fm/31*


----------



## CONNAN

* dutch APC build by DAF Daf YP408*








---------- Post added at 08:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:20 PM ----------

*T-84 Oplot*


----------



## CONNAN

*amoured train engine*


----------



## CONNAN

*Military use goes back to at least the 1920s. Were used in 1939-1940 against Finland in Winter War and in 1942-1943 in Karelia and in battles for Leningrad and Stalingrad.*


----------



## CONNAN

*Brazilian. Called M8*


----------



## CONNAN

*Osorio MBT (Brazilian project)*






*czechoslovak selfpropeled 152mm howitzer*



*BMP MODIFICATIONS*







---------- Post added at 08:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:29 PM ----------


----------



## CONNAN

*This is US 'skeletal' tank dated in time of WWI. But I'm not sure*



*Swedish "STRV 103 S" (or "S" tank)*



*M9 ACE*





---------- Post added at 08:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:32 PM ----------

*2B1 Oka, soviet 420 mm self-propelled mortar. Its 20 meter barrel allowed it to fire 750 kg rounds, even with nuclear charge, up to 45 km.
true cold war monster.*


----------



## CONNAN

*Chrysler XM1 prototype*


----------



## CONNAN

*The 1915 Sizaire-Berwick Armoured Car, only a single prototype was built.*



*M4 sherman calliope, armed with short range MRL*


----------



## CONNAN

*from Chile VTP 1 ORCA*



*hitler youth mini tanks WWII*










---------- Post added at 08:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:40 PM ----------


----------



## CONNAN

*Argentine Veh&#237;culo de Combate Lanzacohetes, another TAM variant, an MLRS that was to have been armed with 160 or 350mm rockets. It never went into production however.*







*ENJOY FRIENDS*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ares.niraj125

nice collection


----------



## no_name

These are great photos


----------



## Jigs

Not vehicles but they were rare.


----------



## Peregrine

Hi 





Stridsvagn 103, commonly known as S-tank, was developed in the late 1950s by Bofors to meet requirements of the Swedish Army.


----------



## third eye

connanxlrc1000 said:


> *i dont know what this is but i find it a pretty weird thing*



This is a Trawl Tank. Used to clear mines by explosion. The rollers fitted ahead of the tank explode the mines making a safe passage for tanks that follow. The pic has a tank that is following in the safe lane created.

A rough and ready method for mine clearance.


----------

